# EMTLife Fitness Club?



## MMiz (Jul 17, 2006)

Is anyone interested in starting / joining an EMTLife fitness club?

I've started my own little challenge, and thought maybe a community idea may encourage myself and others to stay on track.

Anyone?


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 17, 2006)

OOOOOOOH  I DO!!!

But I have to wait a few weeks.


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 17, 2006)

Great idea Matt! I'm all in after I find out what the doctor has to say tomorrow.


----------



## GaEMT (Jul 17, 2006)

My little challenge is 26.2 miles on 07-Jan-2007.   Anyone want to join me?


----------



## BrandoEMT (Jul 17, 2006)

And where would this occur?  Because Jan 7, 2007...no matter the year is filled with tons of snow up here in MN.


----------



## GaEMT (Jul 17, 2006)

Walt Disney World Marathon    Not bad for an old man.....LOL


----------



## MMiz (Jul 17, 2006)

GaEMT said:
			
		

> My little challenge is 26.2 miles on 07-Jan-2007.   Anyone want to join me?


Sure.  As long as I'm following behind you in an air conditioned rig


----------



## MedicPrincess (Jul 18, 2006)

I've got the .2 miles covered, then I'll join Matt in the AC.


----------



## fm_emt (Jul 18, 2006)

GaEMT said:
			
		

> My little challenge is 26.2 miles on 07-Jan-2007.   Anyone want to join me?



27.2 miles.. running? biking? hiking? roller skating? 

I think I could cover about a mile. Anything more than that, and I'm useless. Some of us are just not long distance runners.. but I used to run track. sprints & stuff. 

Now the only time I run fast is if I have to beat my friend to the front of the line at Quizno's.


----------



## GaEMT (Jul 19, 2006)

Anyone can do it if they set their mind to it   2 years ago i weihed 230 and smoked 2 packs a and was on the Mc Diet of 2 meas from McDonalds a day an had a resting heart rate around 100. Now I am down to 175 lbs eat extremely low fat and healthy, smoke maybe 2 cigs a week and have a resting heart rate of 52    Now if I can do it   anyone can.  And it is a marathon of 26.2 miles   all by foot......


----------



## emtff376 (Aug 29, 2006)

Good on ya, GA.  

I have competed in triathlon this summer, my challenge to myself with my most recent event being Iron Girl this past weekend (.6 mile swim, 17.5 mile bike, 3.4 mile run).  I've completed four events and have one more scheduled before calling it a season.

I have no desire to run a marathon, but admire those who can.  Congrats for having the strength and willpower to stick with it.

I, like you, was 225, etc.  I've lost 80 pounds and started competing this year.  What a difference.

Remember you have a fan in WV cheering you on!
JB


----------



## fireelfnremtp (Sep 20, 2006)

Good Job.

  It is amazing how good a few pounds off of the frame will make you feel.  I was the super sized fast food meal, large pizza, 2 dozen hot wing eating guy a couple of years ago.  I topped out at 290.  I am around 180 now.  24 miles on the bike 2-3 times a week(weather permiting) and 2-3 times a week on the Core Secrets exersise ball.  Unfortunatly bicycle season is winding down here in PA, but I have an attachment for it to turn it into a stationary bike for the winter.  That triathelon sounds cool, but the run would be a problem for me.  Losing the weight helped out my knees, but they are not in the best of condition.  Having a goal helped me a lot.  I just got National Certification and had to drop the weight to make the jump to flight medic.  Have resumes and applications out there.  Just waiting for a service to give me a shot.  Congrats to all out there that have lost the weight.  Keep up the good work.  To those just starting, don't give up.  It is a rough road, but worth it in the end.


----------



## wolfwyndd (Sep 20, 2006)

I was never one to excersize much.  Even when I was in the Army I HATED PT.  Since then I've been a lazy network administrator as my full time job and only a part time volunteer EMT.  However, the last year or so my wife has voiced an interested in joining the JAG Corp and before she can do that she has to loose about 25 lbs.  So the last couple of months we've actually been getting up in the morning and wogging (wogging = walking / jogging) about 3 miles.  Her goal is, obviously, loose the weight.  Our SHARED goal is a 5 K fun run around May of next year.


----------



## islandgal (Sep 21, 2006)

I used to counsel people on weight loss and sometimes they would be so disappointed that they "only" lost 2 lbs.  (everyone wants the "I lost 40lbs in 4 weeks type thing- ain't going happen..) I kept weights in my office and would ask them to pick up a weight (@ 2 lb weight or whatever weight) and feel it.  Most were surprised once they picked it up.  I encouraged them to realize that much less weight on their body.  It seemed to help them be aware of their accomplishment. (Or thinking of butter sticks, you lost this much fat...4 cubes of butter is one pound, it helps to visualize!!)

Just for incentive, take it for what it's worth


----------



## wolfwyndd (Sep 22, 2006)

You know, that is an EXCELLENT way to show how much weight you have lost.  Not that I've lost that much, but then again, I wasn't overweight to begin with.  Although I have noticed that my jeans have been getting a bit loose lately.  The wife has actually lost about 10 lbs. so far.


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 15, 2006)

Since May of this year, I have managed to loose (and keep off) 16 pounds, so I am averaging about 3 pounds/month.  Slow and steady loss, so even though I would love to wake up, step on the scale, and see that huge loss all at once, I do know that it didn't go on overnight so expecting it to come off that way is pretty unrealistic.

My short-term goal is to pass the physical test for dive school by mid-December.  There are several parts to the test, most of them in the pool.  The swimming isn't what I am concerned about.  I can easily do all but the underwater swim at this point, and I am close on it.  It is the running part of the test that has me concerned.  I am not a runner at all!

Long-term, I would like to be healthier and loose an additional 70-80 pounds.  Some days it seems like I will never get there, but most days I realize that if I just continue to do what I am doing, I will get there.


----------



## emtff376 (Oct 18, 2006)

What is the requirement for the run?


----------

